# French motorways



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

I once found a web site that allowed you to plan a rout using pay motorway , non pay motorways and normal roads but am unable to locate it now , does anyone know the address?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Wouldn't be this one, would it? http://www.ViaMichelin.co.uk


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Here's annuver http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?lng=2


----------



## 89630 (Jun 1, 2005)

http://www.autoroutes.fr


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Autoroutes is etter than Miceline in my view


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

You will find www.mappy.co.uk does what you want

Regards 
John

The early bird may catch the worm ,but it's always the second mouse that gets the cheese.


----------

